# how about lobster or clams



## panhead (Jun 9, 2007)

did anyone try smoking lobster,,it sounds like it might be good...and how about any other shellfish


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 9, 2007)

Maybe some of the coastal folks or Florida. By the time a lobster makes it to the center of the U.S. it is priced like gasoline.


----------



## panhead (Jun 9, 2007)

i live in a section of brooklyn new york called sheepshead bay...you would never know that your 20 minutes from manhattan....its a little fishing area and i have lobster boats on the corner of my house.so i thought i would try a lobster recipe...also have a fleet of party fishing boats that go for striped bass , bluefish,flounder fluke sea bass  porgy  blackfish etc etc depending on the season...i will try some experimental smoking next weekend and keep everyone posted on how it works out


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 9, 2007)

They've smoked variations of shell fish in previous posts. Sorry can't help there I'm alregic to shell fish. Try searching the  fish section. I'm sure there's shrimp and other shell fishes!


----------

